# No power, 3000 rpm max



## flashharry (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has had experience of a fault my 2003 X-Trail 2.2D Sport has developed.

It starts normally without any difficulty, it ticks over smoothly at the right speed, there's no MI light showing (it does light during the startup test).

The throttle response is wrong. If I push the pedal to the floor the revs increase slowly to about 3000rpm and no further.

I have checked the DTC, no codes. 

I have checked the throttle position sensor signals at the ECU and all the voltages are in the range that the service manual specifies.

If I try to drive it, I have to do so with the throttle pedal to the floor and it will do between 20 and 30mph on the flat, slower up hill and faster down hill. It's not labouring and is running smoothly. It's almost as if it is being limited by something.

It smells a bit rich - which is odd for a diesel. 

Any suggestions or advice will be most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

What mileage have your x-trail done?

When was the last time the fuel filter was replaced?

Fatman


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds like your exy is in limp-mode (fail safe mode) which could mean you have blockage in the EGR valve.

More info. can be found HERE


----------



## flashharry (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I took it to my Nissan dealer, they diagnosed a throttle position sensor fault. They replaced it and it's working fine. 

It was a very expensive part, £450 and it's just a fancy volume control. I am glad to have it back but I would have expected something like this to last for the lifetime of the vehicle. Cheers Nissan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good news. A faulty TPS would have generated an error code for sure, so am surprised when you said no codes were detected.


----------



## flashharry (Jun 30, 2009)

The Nissan dealer checked the vehicle over with the Consult II system. I think that this reads the extended codes that my cheapy OBDII reader can't do.


----------

